# Portable Table Saw - Outfeed Table



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

I have been using the Ridgid Model R4510 for a few years with a homemade outfeed table that I designed for it. It finally gave up the ghost yesterday when a delivery guy though he could sit 3 buckets of flooring adhesive on it. :whistling The one I had built was functional, but I was never really satisfied with it. I have been browsing a few woodworking forums, but most of the designs I saw were pointed towards using the saw as a stationary tool.

Anyone have a particular design they like to use on thier portables, or know of a place to buy online?






Thanks...........John


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Look up the Paulk workbench2 on you tube. 8' of out feed best portable set up I've seen.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't get too carried away with an out feed table, as in complexity. But I have the exact same saw and set up a couple horses behind it then I use a piece of 3/8" or 1/2" plywood to lay on the rear fence rail. The fence rail in the back is about 1/2" lower than the table so it works out pretty good and set up/break down is quick and easy.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Burns-Built said:


> Look up the Paulk workbench2 on you tube. 8' of out feed best portable set up I've seen.


To me it looks like that saw is about to fall off of that table?


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Nope, it's hanging off the end


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

A festool table saw and a mft3 work well. But not cheap either.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Rousseau.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm sure this isn't what your looking for but for ripping 1x stock it works fine. I went with the spring clamp because it gets moved when I adjust the fence and literally takes seconds to setup. It's pretty fancy huh


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

BBuild said:


> I'm sure this isn't what your looking for but for ripping 1x stock it works fine. I went with the spring clamp because it gets moved when I adjust the fence and literally takes seconds to setup. It's pretty fancy huh
> 
> 
> View attachment 110886
> ...




Hell Yeah! Thats exactly what I need. Simplicity at its best. Thanks pards!


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Ah,.........

You won't like what I have to say.......

Soooooooo,......


With that being said.....figure something out,,,,.


Best of luck,...:thumbsup:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Burns-Built said:


> Look up the Paulk workbench2 on you tube. 8' of out feed best portable set up I've seen.


That is too big and cumbersome for me, also need a lot of room for storage. All of his stuff is fine if you are going to be on site for months at a time. If you have to breakdown and store everything every day it gets tiring.


----------



## Tenon Cutter (Apr 18, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> A festool table saw and a mft3 work well. But not cheap either.


Festool makes a table saw? Oh sh$t, there goes my profit margin


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Tenon Cutter said:


> Festool makes a table saw? Oh sh$t, there goes my profit margin


Yep and its a sweet bit of kit too.


----------



## Tenon Cutter (Apr 18, 2013)

U got it?


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

We've been using these for years. They far outlive the saws.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Tenon Cutter said:


> U got it?


Yep


----------



## oldschoolcarp (Mar 2, 2014)

donerightwyo said:


> We've been using these for years. They far outlive the saws.
> 
> View attachment 110912


Yes, the one I have is on its 3rd saw.

Mike


----------



## Tenon Cutter (Apr 18, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Yep


I'm on the website, but it doesn't even show a Tablesaw. Where did you get this?


----------



## Tenon Cutter (Apr 18, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Yep


Ok, I dug a little, and the only way I can figure you got one is if you flew to fu%^*ng Germany and shipped it back. 

What's the scoop?


----------



## Buildtech (Dec 18, 2012)

Festool is working on a tablesaw for the US market. I sat in on one of the user group design sessions at the JLC show earlier this month. From what I heard it will be the same intelligent design as all of their tools but also at a similar price point. 

My Bosch needs replacing so I hope they hurry.

As for out feed now I use a custom made bracket on my Bosch to attach a piece of MDF, a saw horse holds up the end.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Buildtech said:


> Festool is working on a tablesaw for the US market. I sat in on one of the user group design sessions at the JLC show earlier this month. From what I heard it will be the same intelligent design as all of their tools but also at a similar price point. My Bosch needs replacing so I hope they hurry. As for out feed now I use a custom made bracket on my Bosch to attach a piece of MDF, a saw horse holds up the end.


What's the price point? 5k? 7k?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Tenon Cutter said:


> Ok, I dug a little, and the only way I can figure you got one is if you flew to fu%^*ng Germany and shipped it back. What's the scoop?


Lol my Familey live in the UK. They bought it over here for me. 

It requires the CMS from US and TS75


----------

